# APR vs Unitronic Stage 2 Tune



## Gexpro (Jun 2, 2013)

I will be getting my MK6 GTI tuned this month, with Unitronics Stage 2 ECU Software. However, the shop i was originally planning on having my car tuned at (034Motorsports) claims APR Stage 2 Software is a bit more "fine tuned" and overall i will have better performance, while Unitronics is designed for "bigger turbo" configurations. I am a bit torn between the two; and am not sure which to go with now. To put yourself in prospective, I am trying to "future proof" my GTI as much as i can. So when i do a performance upgrade, the previous will compliment the other. Does anyone have any recommendations over another? Let the debates begin! 

Cheers! 
-gx


----------



## jetta48 (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 337 with APR Stage III which includes full exhaust & Garrett T28 Turbo. It's an every day driver & never a software problem. I just have to be careful not to tear up the transmission on power shifts. You will burn through a cat & probably a muffler eventually, but it kicks it Really good. APR is known for its reliability & power. You must upgrade the clutch & add a Quaife or Peloquin differential to get traction however. Mine went almost ten years before anything broke. Also, check out the APR warranty. Good luck.


----------

